# First sunday in february



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

We had a busy sunday.
Visiting mother, mother in law with puppy Elmo and
we went to a lake in Gronau in Germany called Dreiländersee
walking with our Hiro.
My husband made some pictures.

The rest of the pictures on: http://picasaweb.google.nl/hans.surfer/030208DreilNdersee

Klick on "Diaschau" for bigger pictures.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Those are really GREAT pictures! Wow.

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like you had a great day - thanks for sharing - love the photos!
You have a couple of cuties!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wonderful pictures . . . as always. Definitely seen through the eye of an artist.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

FANTASTIC shots! You got some* amazing *shots of her in action!!
They are def calandar worthy~~~just beautiful!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ans, just wonderful pictures of Hiro and Elmo. Everytime I see a picture of Hiro I am absolutely taken with him. I especially love the shot of him "flying" towards the camera and of course the flash of paws... They are both truly Beautiful Havanese.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The pictures of the dogs were beautiful. The scenery was gorgeous. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Wonderful photos, I'm so glad you shared! I love the action photos and also it's fun to see the other dog's reactions to your dog!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ans, the photos are beautiful. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

What beautiful Havanese you have!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful photography of beautiful dogs and a stunning bird. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just beautiful, Ans! I loved seeing all your pics at your picasa album. Stunning photography! Hiro and Elmo are so adorable. Especially with those big, pink tongues hanging out. Cute!!!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Beautiful photos! Hiro is so handsome, and has so many friends.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you all for your kindness.


----------

